# Next NW meet



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right under the insistance of one Dani I have done what I have been told and copied the itinary for the day below. I calculate from Bolton West Services the route I intend to take is approx 110miles long. Here's the Route planned.

NW. TTOC run Saturday the 28th February 2009 to the Trough/Forest of Bowland.
Assemble Bolton West Services M61 heading North at 11am prompt.
Travel from Bolton West Services on the M61 in the direction of north
From M61onto M6 (the M61 joins the M6 at its end) 
Exit M6 at junction 31
Onto the B6242
Onto the B6243 to Longridge
From Longridge head to Whitewell
Onto Dunsop Bridge
Stop at Dunsop Bridge for 1 hour or so ( there maybe other stops later on the route) 
Onto Newton
Onto Slaidburn
Onto Great Harlow/ High Bentham 
Onto Low Bentham
Onto Wennington
Onto Wray
Onto A589
Onto Brookhouse
Onto Crossgill
Onto Quernmore 
Head back towards Dunsop Bridge
Onto Chipping
Onto Hesketh Lane
Onto Longridge and the M6
Onto M61
Exit M61 at Junc6 Horwich
On the roundabout at Junc6 go right onto short duel carriageway towards the A6 and left towards Westhoughton
The Royal Oak is just a few hundred yards on the left with the car park entrance immediately after the pub.
Arrive at the Royal Oak 4pmish (best estimate). 480 Chorley Road Westhoughton BL63ND.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hi les, well Dunsop Bridge deffo gets my vote, been there a good few times now as the owner of the civil engineering company i do work for lives in the manor house there...also a saturday would be good for me and the wife


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds fine to me, Saturday 28th is good but I am easy!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

At the moment it looks like I could make it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Sounds fine to me, Saturday 28th is good but I am easy!


Ditto For that One...  Think it better if a weekend at the moment until the longer nights hit... Don't really fancy waiting till may :lol: But yeah i'm easy les anywhere sounds good to me :lol:

Just cleaned the car at it's started snowing :roll: was sunshine this morning too :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fine to me, Saturday 28th is good but I am easy!
> ...


Yeah a run out to Dunsop Bridge and the Forest/Trough of Bowland will deffo be on a weekend. Now we just need more to sign up for it. Just need to decide at date end of Feb early March and so far a Saturdays looking best but will wait and see over the next week or so.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

just mentioned this meet to the wife, and she just said is that my deadline for getting ya TT..... Aye! :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Les,

Great to see your looking to organise the next meet and the venues mentioned both sound good to me.

Normally both days are fine for me, possibly saturday slightly better and can do most weekends around that time except the 7/8th March when I am away.

Will keep checking this thread for the final date but I appreciate you have to go with the majority.

Regards
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Great to see your looking to organise the next meet and the venues mentioned both sound good to me.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jon, I'm hopeful more like end of Feb the sat 28th or sun 1st March but will have to see what more interest there is as not a lot of replies yet.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les

This one looks interesting. I'll know if we can make it nearer the time; good opportunity to try out my new map and compass [smiley=book2.gif]

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Hi Les
> 
> This one looks interesting. I'll know if we can make it nearer the time; good opportunity to try out my new map and compass [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Joe


Would be great to see you again Joe and very welcome to join us of course.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> not a lot of replies yet.


Hi Les,
Sorry I have been a little quiet but been busy. Emma sophia arrived on Saturday night
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=132362

As far as the next NW meet goes, I look forward to it and it will take something pretty special to keep me away. I am sure that goes for Derek as well (non forum), he really enjoyed Southport.

If you need any help publicising the meet then let me know. A post in the Mk1 section is always a good way to start generating some interest.

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > not a lot of replies yet.
> ...


Cheers Matt, I may get my bum smacked for posting a meet in the Mk1 section but I may just risk it. :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Mark_Hogan is in too... Unfortuntly he's not had chance to get on and it seems like his power assisted steering rack has decided to shead all fluid out of the seals :roll: So he's not so happy with the TT at the mo.. Good news is he got the Cam belt done.. two impellas left on water pump (plastic bits recovered) one lucky guy as i can see especially how we were giving it some at the last meet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

We are building a crowd slowly...

DANI is on holiday, but I am sure she will come, Shell has not popped her head up yet, but I am sure she might be up for it!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like the word is spreading


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> We are building a crowd slowly...
> 
> DANI is on holiday, but I am sure she will come, Shell has not popped her head up yet, but I am sure she might be up for it!


Yeah and along with TTOC Ed John H where Dani goes John goes ...The Terrible twins :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Very true... forgot John :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Would love to come to another NW meet, but im working weekends for the next 4-5 weeks so i doubt i will be able to make this one


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

May be worth sending a few Pm's to the last attendies i know a few don't actually check the events section... Hense i had the last one at the bottom of my sig and still had to PM a few the link... Might be the way to do it.. just a thought. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> May be worth sending a few Pm's to the last attendies i know a few don't actually check the events section... Hense i had the last one at the bottom of my sig and still had to PM a few the link... Might be the way to do it.. just a thought. :lol:


Well I have put a link to this thread on the last NW meet thread so they should get an email telling them so when they look there they should see the link to this one. :?


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Les 
Trough of Bowland sounds good to me count me in!

GB


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Les

Can't make the 28th but if you decide to make it the Sunday, I'll come along

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave C said:


> Les
> 
> Can't make the 28th but if you decide to make it the Sunday, I'll come along
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dave,
I will go with what the majoritys wishes mate but unfortunately I won't be able to please everybody, thats the nature of the beast. :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i will be keeping a close eye and hoping i can join you


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Am I right in thinking its either sat 28th Feb or sun 1st March?

If its that weekend im fine to come and it doesnt really matter to me which day......looking forward to it now, more so now the car is booked in on 23/24th for its QS Phantom Black roof and mirrors!!!!

Hopefully final touches.....then I plan to keep another 18 months or so and then maybe move up to a Mark II.

Finances permitting!!

Looking forward to the meet and catching up with everyone again.
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Jon,
Its looking very much like that weekend and will confirm by the end of ther week. Just need peeps preferences for the Sat or Sun so come on guys and girls which is it to be? Please let me know by the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on guys its looking like the weekend of the Sat 28th Feb or Sun the 1st March. I only 4 preferences as to which day so far and theres still time to change to a later weekend but be quick if enough want to change it but thats looking like the weekend. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.

Sat 28th. Big Syd. Jammyd. Tony_Rigby_UK.
Sun 1st. dave C.
don't mind either day. Jon aka P7TTJ. Les.

Just 5 so far. :? Unless I have missed anybody. :roll:

Here's what to do. Add your name to the day you most prefer or the don't mind either day and post it. I will do a regular update as we go along. I think we need to have this sorted by the weekend of the 14/15th so I can plan ahead from then. If there are any who you know who may not have seen this post let them know ASAP. Right looking forward to some more adding names to the above then. Over to you.

Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> Come on guys its looking like the weekend of the Sat 28th Feb or Sun the 1st March. I only 4 preferences as to which day so far and theres still time to change to a later weekend but be quick if enough want to change it but thats looking like the weekend. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.
> 
> Sat 28th. Big Syd. Jammyd. Tony_Rigby_UK.
> Sun 1st. dave C.
> ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Come on guys its looking like the weekend of the Sat 28th Feb or Sun the 1st March. I only 4 preferences as to which day so far and theres still time to change to a later weekend but be quick if enough want to change it but thats looking like the weekend. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.
> 
> Sat 28th. Big Syd. Jammyd. Tony_Rigby_UK.
> Sun 1st. dave C.
> ...


ahem


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Like the hookers in Liverpool... I am easy either way!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Like i said i don't mind Either way either... or Mark_Hogan.. just sat that sat as it was after payday  although i'm well and truly skint now... credit crunch and TT don't mix [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys its looking like the weekend of the Sat 28th Feb or Sun the 1st March. I only 4 preferences as to which day so far and theres still time to change to a later weekend but be quick if enough want to change it but thats looking like the weekend. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.
> ...


ahem yourself Matt you havent given me a prefered day mate that I can find. :? So come on which please state or either. :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya did miss me!! 

Prefer Saturday 28th February.  

Probably could do 1st March :-|

So please add me to the list Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pendle7 said:


> i will show my face again and hopefully stay a bit longer this time. no more football for me on saturdays as my cruciate ligament snapped on sat!! gutted but at least i can still drive!!!!
> 
> mark


Mark you prefer the Sat or Sun mate? :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Ya did miss me!!
> 
> Prefer Saturday 28th February.
> 
> ...


OK your added.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys its looking like the weekend of the Sat 28th Feb or Sun the 1st March. I only 4 preferences as to which day so far and theres still time to change to a later weekend but be quick if enough want to change it but thats looking like the weekend. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.
> ...


Updated number and names above. 7 given me prefered day. Come on we need more and more to state prefered day Sat, Sun or either. :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I can make any date..As long as my cars fixed..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> I can make any date..As long as my cars fixed..


Right Mark I have put you down as an either.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

for some reason this is not gaining much pace... probably need a date to be set... think me and matt B found it was easier to get something set in stone and just throw it out there... Also the meeting place might help too I know we only posted the costal a week before the event.. but the sooner the better... i'd show up regardless :lol: I'm just hardcore :roll:


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Les put me down as an either.  
GB


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another update, its looking like the Sat 28th Feb. Here's what I have so far preference day wise.

Sat 28th. Big Syd. Jammyd. Tony_Rigby_UK. CHADTT.
Sun 1st. dave C.
don't mind either day. (Jon) aka P7TTJ. Les.Mark Hogan, Graham Barlow.

Just 9 cars so far. :? Unless I have missed anybody else. :roll:

Here's what to do. Add your name to the day you most prefer or the don't mind either day and post it. I will do a regular update as we go along. I think we need to have this sorted by this weekend so I can plan ahead from then. If there are any who you know who may not have seen this post let them know ASAP. Right looking forward to some more adding names to the above then. Over to you.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Hi Les put me down as an either.
> GB


Done.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I can make either.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> *Sat 28th.*
> Big Syd
> Jammyd
> CHADTT
> ...


List updated also moved myself to don't mind


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > *Sat 28th.*
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

March 7th ??


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sat 28th.*
Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
_*LOWFLYIN TT*_

*Sun 1st. *
dave C.

*don't mind either day. *
(Jon) aka P7TTJ. 
Les.
Mark Hogan, 
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow, 
MattB,
pendle7

updated


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a phone call from Les. His broadband has gone down. He's hoping to be back on line by late Monday afternoon.... So that explains why Les is uncharacteristically quiet :wink: .

I'm definitely interested for the Saturday, so here's an updated list 

Sat 28th.
Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H

Sun 1st. 
dave C.

don't mind either day. 
(Jon) aka P7TTJ. 
Les.
Mark Hogan, 
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow, 
MattB,
pendle7


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like were getting a few numbers now here.... Where's Shell? she missed out on the last one too... I had a TT at mine today off here (doing a vag-com).. Tim... I'll Pm him the link as he's after coming to the next one.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well mysteriously my net connections come back on how long for who knows. :? Bloody Virgin :evil:
Right it's going to be Saturday the 28th. I suggest we meet up at the Bolton West Services M61 travelling North as if heading to Preston (time to be arranged but prob around 11am again ) Bolton West services are located 1-1/2 miles north of Junc 6 on the M61 that way those coming for Merseyside and Chesire way will probably go via the M62 to the M61. 
Here you go.

Operators RoadChef.
Bolton West
MSO Home - Services List - Bolton West
First services, M61
Junction: Between J6 and J8 (there is no J7)
Operator: First
Location: Lancashire BL6 5UZ
Telephone: 01633 881887
Signed from the motorway? Yes

I am planning on eating at the Royal Oak Westhoughton early evening time. The Royal Oak is approx 1/4 mile off the M61 junc 6 on the A6. There's a large car park and a great carvery costing just £3-50p per person per meal.I have had a number of meals there and recommend highly.
Look here.
http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/bolt ... yre?bigmap

OK so now I need a list of whos eating however they dont take bookings. I recon we will need to be there by around 4pm although its is quite a large place it is very popular.

Right hope my net connection holds.

Les.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Im still on the for the 28th Feb, but going to have to pass on the meal again.

Same night its my wife's nan's 84th birthday meal at a local restaurant........I promise I will try and make a meal at a future event!!!

I assume the trip is still up to the Trough of Bowland for the day........looking forward to it whatever it is anyway.

See you at the services @ 11.00am on the day.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> Im still on the for the 28th Feb, but going to have to pass on the meal again.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,
Yeah still going to the Trough of Bowland. I will publish more of the Route in the next few days.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les,

Im up for the food and the 28th...sounds like it will be good... lets hope the numbers are the same if not more!!
I will keep a look out for the route..cheers, Mark..And im sure tony will be up for the food as well


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

how correct you are mr hogan  Yeah les i'm on for food... I know where the services is... bolton cruise (the guys who ran it back in the day used to meet there before they went onto the location in town center... so good good... i know where i'm going  anyone heading from leigh/wigan way giveme or mark a shout and we'll sort summat out for convoy down to les !! :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> how correct you are mr hogan  Yeah les i'm on for food... I know where the services is... bolton cruise (the guys who ran it back in the day used to meet there before they went onto the location in town center... so good good... i know where i'm going  anyone heading from leigh/wigan way giveme or mark a shout and we'll sort summat out for convoy down to les !! :lol:


we will join you mark, will sort out near to the time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I calculate from Bolton West Services the route I intend to take is approx 110miles long. Here's the Route planned.

*NW. TTOC run Saturday the 28th February 2009 to the Trough/Forest of Bowland.
Assemble Bolton West Services M61 heading North at 11am prompt*
Travel from Bolton West Services on the M61 in the direction of north
From M61onto M6 (the M61 joins the M6 at its end) 
Exit M6 at junction 31
Onto the B6242
Onto the B6243 to Longridge
From Longridge head to Whitewell
Onto Dunsop Bridge
Stop at Dunsop Bridge for 1 hour or so ( there maybe other stops later on the route) 
Onto Newton
Onto Slaidburn
Onto Great Harlow/ High Bentham 
Onto Low Bentham
Onto Wennington
Onto Wray
Onto A589
Onto Brookhouse
Onto Crossgill
Onto Quernmore 
Head back towards Dunsop Bridge
Onto Chipping
Onto Hesketh Lane
Onto Longridge and the M6
Onto M61
Exit M61 at Junc6 Horwich
On the roundabout at Junc6 go right onto short duel carriageway towards the A6 and left towards Westhoughton
The Royal Oak is just a few hundred yards on the left with the car park entrance immediately after the pub.
Arrive at the Royal Oak 4pmish (best estimate). 480 Chorley Road Westhoughton BL63ND.

I will PM each my Mobile Phone number a day or two before the 28th.
Any problems or issues let me know ASAP and make sure you have plenty of petrol in your tank.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

110 miles!!!! Now thats a cruise! I am in, I will met you know nearer the time if I am going to eat


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> 110 miles!!!! Now thats a cruise! I am in, I will met you know nearer the time if I am going to eat


Well its a good run for sure and on some great roads. Trust me........ providing I don't get lost that is :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > 110 miles!!!! Now thats a cruise! I am in, I will met you know nearer the time if I am going to eat
> ...


In Les we trust!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i am in defo but...............

i wont be coming on the travels  i will meet u guys at the pub and have the meal

my little minx of a TT is costing me a fair few bit over the next few months so saving pennies were i can 

looking forward to meeting TT lot  woop


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> i am in defo but...............
> 
> i wont be coming on the travels  i will meet u guys at the pub and have the meal
> 
> ...


Hi Shell looking forward to meeting you at the Royal Oak then. The arrival time there of 4pm will be very approximate as it is on these runs. :?


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

110 miles!!! 

Any petrol stations on this route (v-power of course) :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LOW FLYIN TT said:


> 110 miles!!!
> 
> Any petrol stations on this route (v-power of course) :lol:[/quot]
> 
> Yes there are petrol stations but as for Shell V-Power sorry don't know. Why not fill up before you set off like I will. With a full tank you should have no problem at all.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> LOW FLYIN TT said:
> 
> 
> > 110 miles!!!
> ...


You guys need to get yourselves a MKII TDI!!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > LOW FLYIN TT said:
> ...


Na keep your oil burner plus if jammyd's car cant do 110miles without stopping at a petrol station it's either leaking petrol or his Mrs only gives him £10 a week petrol money :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Na keep your oil burner plus if jammyd's car cant do 110miles without stopping at a petrol station it's either leaking petrol or his Mrs only gives him £10 a week petrol money :lol:


Caught out... I only get £10 a week for the black stuff...  but for that £10 I can do 120 miles


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Na keep your oil burner plus if jammyd's car cant do 110miles without stopping at a petrol station it's either leaking petrol or his Mrs only gives him £10 a week petrol money :lol:
> ...


Enough for the weekly shopping and Church on a Sunday morning then :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in Sounds like a really good drive... Anyone got channel radios for convoy connections... be handy to keep tabs as we go and if people get lost could have a couple of leaders who will pick up in the convoy splits... just a thought?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm in Sounds like a really good drive... Anyone got channel radios for convoy connections... be handy to keep tabs as we go and if people get lost could have a couple of leaders who will pick up in the convoy splits... just a thought?


Dani's got some


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:
 

> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Sounds like a really good drive... Anyone got channel radios for convoy connections... be handy to keep tabs as we go and if people get lost could have a couple of leaders who will pick up in the convoy splits... just a thought?
> ...


But is Dani coming John? If not perhaps you could pick them up thats if she will lend them and trust you with them :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

She's coming.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK heres the list so far.
Sat 28th.
Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H (with Dani I assume)

Sun 1st.
dave C.

don't mind either day.
(Jon) aka P7TTJ.
Les.
Mark Hogan,
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow,
MattB,
pendle7

Just the meal.
Shell.

Right its def sat the 28th Feb now and the route as I suggested. Anybody else wish to come along all welcome? Joe how about you mate are you coming?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Ive got a couple of radios, there not too bad either. I got them for when I use to have a four by four and go off roading, I have since seen sence and got a TT  .


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > how correct you are mr hogan  Yeah les i'm on for food... I know where the services is... bolton cruise (the guys who ran it back in the day used to meet there before they went onto the location in town center... so good good... i know where i'm going  anyone heading from leigh/wigan way giveme or mark a shout and we'll sort summat out for convoy down to les !! :lol:
> ...


Yeah no probs, speak soon..


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bolton cruise thats a while back :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> bolton cruise thats a while back :lol:


I was a regular about 4 years ago when stubee and amy were running the show.. Lol.. It's crazy i drove past last thursday and there's still cars going there.. Didn't go on didn't wanna show em all up while they all got saxo's corsa's, punto's.. Had a big grin when they were all looking over. Ha ha.. Kids eh god i sound well old there and i'm only 24 ha ha ha.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like yet another NW day out 8) 8) , I'm in with the obligatory pig out at the end :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to it already


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's the list of confirmed peeps/cars for the 28th Feb thats the date set now.

Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H (with Dani I assume)
(Jon) aka P7TTJ.
Les.
Mark Hogan,
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow,
MattB,
pendle7

12 cars in total so far.

Just the meal.
Shell.

Sorry Dave C but Saturday was the prefered day. :?

Anymore wanting to come? :? This is going to be a propper run out with some great country roads and a fine meal at the end of it I can assure you.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

come on northwestersssssssssssss


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2 weeks today guys and girls make sure you have it on your year planner and in your Diarys. My mates got an Alfa 3ltr GTV and has offered to check some of the route out in it with me within the next 2 weeks. I have already been on lots of the roads. He suggested to me the road to High Bentham for my route having done it a few times so we will be taking in that.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this now.  

Have all the people who attended or showed interest in the last NorthWest meet been notified.?

Worth a shot to get some more peeps signed up. 

VSpurs, Stundies are you thinking of coming?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Looking forward to this now.
> 
> Have all the people who attended or showed interest in the last NorthWest meet been notified.?
> 
> ...


Well if anybodys knows them then please let them know but i'm sure they will do, i'm not into pestering peeps to join us and theres 2 more weeks to go plus I have been posting this for sometime.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Fairplay Les.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been watching this post and it depends on having someone to watch the littln so it's definately a possibility!

How many of you guys fancy an evening at the Mids Meet on the 25th? The venue is on the north side of the Midlands so it may not be too far for some of you! It would be good to see you! Tony said he may come down!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130091

Cheers

Steve

:roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve,

Would love to meet some more of you midlanders!!!

Unfortunately weds evening is the only bad one for me, as my wife works 1 - 9 shift that day and ive got our 2 year old to look after!!!

Can you let us know of the next meet, either evening (well if its on a different night) or a weekend cruise.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Looking forward to this now.
> 
> Have all the people who attended or showed interest in the last NorthWest meet been notified.?
> 
> ...





stundies said:


> Sounds like yet another NW day out 8) 8) , I'm in with the obligatory pig out at the end :lol: :lol:


Yep, i'm coming all being well as quote above


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a updated list of confirmed peeps/cars for the 28th Feb thats the date set now.

Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H (with Dani I assume)
(Jon) aka P7TTJ.
Les.
Mark Hogan,
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow,
MattB,
pendle7
stundies

13 cars in total so far.

Just the meal.
Shell.

Anymore wanting to come? This is going to be a propper run out with some great country roads and a fine (and its cheap, you cant even get a take away for £3-50p :? ) meal at the end of it I can assure you. We need more as we cant end on 13 cars now can we :twisted:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Stundies and VSPURS.

Would you be interested in meeting up at M6 J16 before 'taking off' :roll: to the meet.?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Stundies and VSPURS.
> 
> Would you be interested in meeting up at M6 J16 before 'taking off' :roll: to the meet.?


Yeah, I'm not sure what Services we met up at last time but I'm happy as long as its a Shell Services.

:roll:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Stundies and VSPURS.
> ...


Yep, deffo, same place, just need a time


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I think the plan is for everyone to arrive at the main meet to depart at 11am.

Therefore I would think it is better to arrive for 10:45.

It takes 45 minutes from M6 J16 meeting point to the start point. (Autoroute using M62-M60-M61 quickest)

Allowing 15 minutes extra time just to be comfortable, we would need to depart from M6 J16 about 09:45.

I'll be there from 09:30.

I believe Knutsford services before M6 J19 are shell.

Let me know if you are ok with this.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> I think the plan is for everyone to arrive at the main meet to depart at 11am.
> 
> Therefore I would think it is better to arrive for 10:45.
> 
> ...


Yep, sounds like a plan


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

RedScouse, which services did we meet at last time??

:roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> I believe Knutsford services before M6 J19 are shell.


Sorry to be a Motorway services Geek, but Knutsford is BP IIRC...

Keele ( Just before J16) is Shell... just off 16 is a total garage, or off 17 is a texaco... Services at J20 ( which say truckers, but I a m sure they have regular fuel) are Shell,

Ok I will get my coat and go spot something else shall I?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Keele! That was it!

:lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Keele! That was it!
> 
> :lol:


My insanely accurate/ slightly disturbing knowledge of Service stations was useful at last!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Keele! That was it!
> ...


Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> RedScouse, which services did we meet at last time??
> 
> :roll:


Ste, you met me and Scouse at J16, The Little Thief.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, thats right, but I met RedScouse at Keele services first!

So what time will we need to get there?

:roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Yeah, thats right, but I met RedScouse at Keele services first!
> 
> So what time will we need to get there?
> 
> :roll:


I noticed the mistake about the Shell as I drove past it on to Liverpool Airport early Monday Morning. 

Keele services is only a few miles ahead (Northbound M6) before you get to M6 J16.

I guess its best to leave the Keele Services say 10mins before you need to get to M6 J16.
We need to leave M6 J16 about 09:45 to be comfortable.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > DANI will come
> ...


Well I might be tempted to join my twin-brother  I like the Forest of Bowland.

Perhaps Granny will come? Carol?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Sounds like a really good drive... Anyone got channel radios for convoy connections... be handy to keep tabs as we go and if people get lost could have a couple of leaders who will pick up in the convoy splits... just a thought?
> ...


Good thinking! I have 4 and I'll bring them. Someone please remind me on Friday to charge them :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Who? :?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi guys and Gals, I'm up for the meet next weekend if ya dont mind a Noob! had my TT a week now and im getting an itchy foot. got the Cam belt &WP all sorted this week so Its trustworthy to drive now. will be havin a burn out this weekend, and polishing her ofcourse. ready for the 28th. Im up for the meal, and may have my bro along to, will let ya no on that one. cheers all looking forward to it TW


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev Williams said:


> Hi guys and Gals, I'm up for the meet next weekend if ya dont mind a Noob! had my TT a week now and im getting an itchy foot. got the Cam belt &WP all sorted this week so Its trustworthy to drive now. will be havin a burn out this weekend, and polishing her ofcourse. ready for the 28th. Im up for the meal, and may have my bro along to, will let ya no on that one. cheers all looking forward to it TW


Hiya Trev your more than welcome mate and your brov of course. I will add you to the list. BTW we don't mind noobs at all in fact the TTOC editor John H is coming along so you will be in good company :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a updated list of confirmed peeps/cars for the 28th Feb thats the date set now.

Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H (with Dani I assume)
(Jon) aka P7TTJ.
Les.
Mark Hogan,
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow,
MattB,
pendle7
stundies
Trev Williams
14 cars in total so far.

Just the meal.
Shell.

Anymore wanting to come? This is going to be a propper run out with some great country roads and a fine (and its cheap, you cant even get a take away for £3-50p :? ) meal at the end of it I can assure you. We need more even though we have broken through the unlucky for sum 13 number of cars coming but the more the merrier.

BTW the meal is a carvery. I had a meal there last week and had a slice each of Beef, Gammon and Turkey plus roast and boiled spuds, cauliflower cheese, carrots, sprouts, peas. Yorkshire pud, plus a few other things I forget. The food is great I assure you. They provide veggie food but not for £3-50p i'm afraid so you rabbit carrot crunchers will have to fork out a little more for your meal. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow Wow Wow!

I'm there and Redscouse is tagging along too!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Wow Wow Wow!
> 
> I'm there and Redscouse is tagging along too!


Is redscouse in the car with you or in his own mate? Just so I can keep an update with the numbers etc and what about the meal are either of you partaking in that?. Great to see you both on board.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

In our own cars! So 2 more for the list!

I'm definately in for the cruise but what time is the carvery at?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Count me in for the carvery also. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Looks like the list needs updating to include VSpurs and Redscouse too.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> In our own cars! So 2 more for the list!
> 
> I'm definately in for the cruise but what time is the carvery at?


Cheers, will add you both. I Can't be sure about the time for the carvery but I recon around 4pm won't be far off.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Count me in for the carvery also. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Looks like the list needs updating to include VSpurs and Redscouse too.


Will add you to the carvery.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

yet another update list of confirmed peeps/cars for the 28th Feb thats the date set now. Hard work keeping up :roll:

Big Syd
Jammyd
CHADTT
LOWFLYIN TT
John-H (with Dani I assume)
(Jon) aka P7TTJ.
Les.
Mark Hogan,
Tony_Rigby_UK,
Graham Barlow,
MattB,
pendle7
stundies
Trev Williams
Vspurs.
Redscouse
Now 16 cars in total so far. Wooo ooo.

Just the meal.
Shell.

Shame we have not heard from the area rep Dave G though.  
I thought when I listed the main I had below Redscouse wouldnt resist and join us :wink:

Anymore wanting to come? This is going to be a propper run out with some great country roads and a fine (and its cheap, you cant even get a take away for £3-50p :? ) meal at the end of it I can assure you. We need more even though we have broken through the unlucky for sum 13 number of cars coming but the more the merrier.

BTW the meal is a carvery. I had a meal there last week and had a slice each of Beef, Gammon and Turkey plus roast and boiled spuds, cauliflower cheese, carrots, sprouts, peas. Yorkshire pud, plus a few other things I forget. The food is great I assure you. They provide veggie food but not for £3-50p i'm afraid so you rabbit carrot crunchers will have to fork out a little more for your meal. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse will have to tell you for certain but as I thought I was meeting with him, Stundies and Chadd on the way up!

8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Any of you fancy coming down to the West Mids Meet on Wed next week?

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130091

Mark and Tony are coming, but would be good to see a few more of you too.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Any of you fancy coming down to the West Mids Meet on Wed next week?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130091
> 
> ...


Oi stop poaching [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you fancy coming down to the West Mids Meet on Wed next week?
> ...


You going to ban Stundies, Redscouse, Chad and me then as we'll also be at the West Mids Meet? :lol:

And what about Mark and Tony! :lol:

Inter meet mingling is a good thing!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


TUT of course it is :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

As long as I still have a job, I will be at the West Mid's meeting :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> As long as I still have a job, I will be at the West Mid's meeting :lol:


Your FIRED! :twisted:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

so is there an opertunity to join the TTOC on this run, or should i just do it online ...will my badge be here by then if i do it tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Granny = Carol and Rob Irwin. I'll send them an e-mail to see if they are coming.
Carol, the best bacon butty maker organised the very first ever cTT ruise through the Forest of Bowland some 5 years ago


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

For those still in 2 minds I have culled a few comments on the area from the net below.

"Beautiful location inthe Ribble valley that stretches up to Lancaster. Hills, forests, trails, rivers and lots of sheep. the villiage of Dunsop Bridge is the cenre of the UK and has a phone box with this written on it. the Queen owns this land and regularly comes to visit."

" A great place to go for some peace and quiet and fresh air. The trough of bowland or the forest of bowland in Lancashire as its also called, makes a great day out for hikers, dog walkers, families and couples. It is a great untouched peace of the country side with beautiful views. There are a few places where you can stop to park up the car and the roads are great for a country drive. They have many benches and tables scattered about so it is nice to take a picnic and spend the afternoon there ."

"This place has always been somewhere I've loved to vist. There are both busy and quiet areas, all beautiful and quite unspoilt. Maybe it's my soft-spot for Lancashire but even if it's pooring down or freezing cold you'll still have a relaxing time, and there are many homely places to have something to eat around."

"Totally agree that Bowland is lovely. By far the best part of Lancashire, and in most places much quieter than the Lake District. Really is rather undiscovered."

"The trough of bowland is one of, if not the most, beautiful part of Lancashire. It is a MUST for dog walkers, nature enthusiasts or budding photographers. It's a little bit 'out of the way', and will require transport to get to, but once you're there, it's well worth it"

Now come on you know you will only kick yourself if you miss it.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and as a geek note..  Dunsop Bridge: considered by the Ordinance Survey to be the centre of the United Kingdom,the famous explorer Sir Ranulph Fiennes unveiled the plaque that verifies this. 
...and The gift shop and café [imaginatively called 'Puddleducks'] is a good place for a cup of tea and slice of cake, if it's open :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

les said:


> " A great place to go for some peace and quiet and fresh air.


Will be until we all go there!! :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

I'd like to make your cruise on the 28th as it sounds like a good drive, but I'll be doing a meet and cruise on Sunday the 1st March, the next day, with this lot  All I can say is I'll make it to yours if I feel like it is expedient to push the limits of a bloke knocking on the door of number 70 :lol: The 1st March one is a lot more local so might be OK to do both 

JamieS2k - Porsche Carrera 996 (s2k)
Subaru2000 - BMW ZM4 (s2k)
SteveFB - Porsche Carrera 996 (s2k)
Peter - TVR Cerbera (Pistonheads)
Russ H - Lotus Elise (s2k)
Wineboar - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Nottyash - BMW M3 (Pistonheads)
Gaspode - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Grahamw48 - TVR 400SE (Pistonheads)
Snotrag - Mazda Eunos (Pistonheads)
Mitch78 - Audi S3 (Pistonheads)
Grittyshaker - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Bundle of Mayhem - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Ed- Lotus Exige S (s2k)
Blurter - BMW M Roadster (s2k)
Cableguy - Porsche 996 GT2 (Pistonheads)
MarkB - Exige (s2k)
RevRanger - Honda S2000 (s2k)
LifeCrisis - Honda S2000 (s2k)
RRalston- TVR Tuscan (s2k)
MQ- Honda S2000 (s2k)
S2k Nut - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Kiteland - Honda CTR (s2k)
Moff - BMW 135i (s2k & Pistonheads)
Sue & Roy (with CJ) - Porsche Boxster S
MickS2K + 1 - Honda S2000 (s2k)
Useful - Smart Roadster (s2k)
GavS2000 - Honda S2000 (s2K)
Sammyz-BMW ZM4 Roadster (Pistonheads)
Richinleeds - Legnum VR4 (Pistonheads)
Vipond - Porsche 996 GT3 (Pistonheads)
s2ook + 1 - Honda s2000 (s2ki)
M44TNH - Elise (Pistonheads)
Bassoctopus +1 - Honda S2000 if sunny, ITR if not! (s2k)
K6 Nix - Honda S2000 (s2k)

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Your always welcome Joe as you know. I'm not sure I would want to put a TT up against a number of that lot :roll: You would be in better (matched) company with us :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon my mate and I drove some of the route in his Alfa GTV 3ltr (he's an Alfa fan has got 2 Alfa's) and of course he was driving. During the leg from Slaidburn to High Bentham which is approx 8miles I took 2 short videos ( sorry about the quality I only used my small pocket digi camera and its was quite bumpy esp with the camera hand held) that I downloaded onto Photobucket which I present for you here. The drive was spirited but safe and within the 60mph speed limit of course.

We only met a few other cars along the way and only needed to overtake one car that moved over to let us through so the road was quite quiet. I'm not sure the vid really catches the true feeling of the drive however. :? The car bottomed out a few times along the way something I think Alfas have a tendency to do unless you tweak the suspension. Anyway here's the 2 short vids which you may like.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, imagine 14+ TT's going down there. Going to be some sparks flyin from the bottom of some of the cars lol 8)

How pot holey is the road??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup, been on that very road some 4 years ago with granny leading. As it said in her notes then:
'watch out for low-flying witches' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bit concerned I may lose my sump on that road  
Won't be too much pleasure for those rolling on minimal wheel arch clearance. 
May well have to skip out certain legs of this cruise!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't worry we never came accross any pot holes just cattle grids. I will be leading the way and i'm not about to rip of my front spoiler nor ground the car even though its lowered. Remember this is NOT a race but a cruise. My mates Alfa grounds a lot easier than a TT so do bear that in mind.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Don't worry we never came accross any pot holes just cattle grids. I will be leading the way and i'm not about to rip of my front spoiler nor ground the car even though its lowered. Remember this is NOT a race but a cruise. My mates Alfa grounds a lot easier than a TT so do bear that in mind.


Nice one les, as you said its not a race. If the going gets rough, the low get slow


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

this weekend


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> this weekend


 Correct Shell, Shame you can't make the run but we will see you at the Royal Oak, Can't be 100% sure of the time but would guess around 4pm maybe a little sooner it all depends if this rabble behave themselves :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

haha i bet they dont, lol

i am aiming to be there about 4 ish


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> haha i bet they dont, lol
> 
> i am aiming to be there about 4 ish


Will be good to see you, I am sure we will all turn up in an orderly manner! I bagsy the first picture next to your purple beauty!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

haha  awesome stuff, i am excited yet nervous, but will be soooo good to finally meet some tt owners


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> haha  awesome stuff, i am excited yet nervous, but will be soooo good to finally meet some tt owners


 Steady on now as most of us will only disappoint you :roll: Well just about everybody bar me of course :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My car's still blocked in - need to fix the RS pronto :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> My car's still blocked in - need to fix the RS pronto :?


Na John fire it mate :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > My car's still blocked in - need to fix the RS pronto :?
> ...


Or sell it :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thing is it needs to be fired up to move it before I can sell anything.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Thing is it needs to be fired up to move it before I can sell anything.


Then like I said FIRE it John :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fire it and sell it 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Fire it and sell it 8)


Not sure he would get much for a burnt out shell Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Fire it and sell it 8)
> ...


But it woldn't block the TT in anymore :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Not sure about that Dani the burnt out shell would still be there. Perhaps I should sneak up and fire it then :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You two stop arson about! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I got a box of matches if you need one :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If I see any hot wax on the floor I'll know that the bloke with the candles has been :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> If I see any hot wax on the floor I'll know that the bloke with the candles has been :roll:


Well John it seems to me you live your life like a candle blowing in the wind :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

This should be moved to the 'Flame Room' :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> This should be moved to the 'Flame Room' :roll:


Agree esp as John is also know as "Methane man" :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > If I see any hot wax on the floor I'll know that the bloke with the candles has been :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

What's the words I'm looking for: you two are crazy :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Simon/Chad/JammyD what time are we meeting at the Keele Services on Sat morning?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


But he started it miss [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right, Phew. I have just finished PMing all thoughs who are coming on this run/meet that don't have my mobile number ermmm my mobile number for Saturday. Any problems just let me know. See you all Satruday then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Well I shall tink of a suitable punishment for you two lads:
each, write down in best hand writing "I will be good from now on and I won't argue"
Now go into your rooms, both of you, and start writing :twisted:

Oh, and I might bring a candle on Saturday, just might :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[Well I shall tink of a suitable punishment for you two lads:
each, write down in best hand writing "I will be good from now on and I won't argue"
Now go into your rooms, both of you, and start writing :twisted:

Oh, and I might bring a candle on Saturday, just might :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Quote "Well I shall tink of a suitable punishment for you two lads:"  I don't THINK Sue will be very happy if you start TINKERING with me :lol: I would save that for John :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> [Well I shall tink of a suitable punishment for you two lads:
> each, write down in best hand writing "I will be good from now on and I won't argue"
> Now go into your rooms, both of you, and start writing :twisted:
> 
> Oh, and I might bring a candle on Saturday, just might :lol: :lol: :lol:


Quote "Well I shall tink of a suitable punishment for you two lads:"  I don't THINK Sue will be very happy if you start TINKERING with me :lol: I would save that for John :wink:[/quote]
O.K. I'll re do my speeling tset :wink: 
Now go and do your lines :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just keep that candle away from my fleet! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Just keep that candle away from my fleet! :roll:


Have you finished your lines then :?:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Simon/Chad/JammyD what time are we meeting at the Keele Services on Sat morning?


I've just re-read the whole thread to be sure. :roll:

Plan was up till now for for a general meet at the 'Little Thief' at M6 J16.
We would need to leave there about 09:30ish. (15 minutes lee-way calced using Autoroute at NORMAL motorway speeds) 

I can however meet at Keele services (The Northbound services between M6 J15 and M6 J16) (VPOWER sold there)
I always like to leave plenty of time for chit-chat etc, so I can be there 9am.
If we are all leaving from there the stop-off at M6 J16 can be dropped, however I want to make sure that Stundies is ok with that as I believe this was where he was picked up in the last NW run.

Just dont want to miss any peeps out.

The route I would take is all motorway M6, M62, M60, M61 upto the Main meeting point..

You've also gotta watch for plod at the weekend, they sit on the slip roads btw. 
Gotta be a bit carefull as we will attract the wrong sort of attention in a convoy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Les,

would it be an idea to put your itinary on page one? Or say which page it is on? 
Like, folks check page 4 for times and details?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=132327&start=45

[I just printed it off ,,,]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Simon/Chad/JammyD what time are we meeting at the Keele Services on Sat morning?
> ...


If you guys are on the move out of the little thief at 9:30, I will expect to pick you up on the M62 @ about 9:55 or 10:00, Think I will sit at 65mph, and wait for you to fly by!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Les,
> 
> would it be an idea to put your itinary on page one? Or say which page it is on?
> Like, folks check page 4 for times and details?
> ...


Yes miss, right away miss, thank you miss, your right miss, your wonderful miss.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep that candle away from my fleet! :roll:
> ...


Just putting the fuse box back in


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right check out the very first post on the first page as I have put the itinary for the day there. I will bring copies with me to hand out at the Bolton West services so don't worry if you dont print it off. You should all have my Mobile number now so any problems just ring me. See you all Saturday at 11am.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Chadd!

I'll see you at Keele Services at 9.00 then!?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

greets all, has anybody got foot well illumination in there car, think it will be my next thing to do and would like to see what lamps/led you have used


----------



## Buzzer (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,

I live in Lancaster and was wondering what time you were passing my door. Would not mind catching up and spending some time on the road with you all

Buzz


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Buzzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Lancaster and was wondering what time you were passing my door. Would not mind catching up and spending some time on the road with you all
> 
> Buzz


Hi Buzz,
Check out our route which I put up on the very first post tonight. We will be coming off the M6 at Junc 31 heading to Longridge so wont be going quite as far as Lancaster. We sould hit Junc 31 around 1115 to 11-30 I would guess providing all goes to plan. Your more than welcome to join us on route.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Weather forecast isn't the best for tomorrow!

:?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Chadd!
> 
> I'll see you at Keele Services at 9.00 then!?


Yep, see ya there.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Weather report courtesy of metcheck.com

Sat 28 Feb 
Weather for Dunsop Bridge Area

From Until Temp Feels Rain Cloud Speed Gust

9:00 11:59 8°c 4°c 0.1 mm 98 % 13 mph 16 mph 
12:00 14:59 8°c 4°c 0.2 mm 99 % 13 mph 16 mph 
15:00 17:59 8°c 3°c 0.4 mm 100 % 13 mph 16 mph 
18:00 20:59 6°c 3°c 0.0 mm 98 % 15 mph 18 mph

Slight drizzle, lotsa cloud, bit gusty and gonna feel a bit coldish. :-|


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ha! RS up and running now, so no excuse for not getting the TT out :wink:


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

TT2go said:


> Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]


We will all be in TT's! 

Just wander on over and ask, I guarantee you'll get a warm reception and you'll be very welcome to join in.

The more the merrier. (and the longer the convoy)


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]
> ...


Got it......... no red noses just Tight Trousers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]


You'll recognise all by our attitude: we stand around the TTS for hours, chatting merrily. Then all of a sudden, without warning, all cars drive off and the unsuspecting bystander is sure he's seen a Fata Morgana :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT2go said:


> Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]


Sorry only John H has a red nose due to his alcohol addiction [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]
> ...


Sorry................. Fata Morgana :?: :?


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

les said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen this post, I want to try and come along but need my co-pilot to confirm available, if I can make it, how will I recognise you all, do we all wear red noses or something [smiley=idea2.gif]
> ...


Hope he's your passenger then and not driving :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT2go said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TT2go said:
> ...


Oh Noooooooo he will be driving Dani  Poor Dani


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

les said:


> Oh Noooooooo he will be driving Dani  Poor Dani


Funny name for a car, that must mean something [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Ere... what do you mean? - I've got to pick her up sometimes!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[Oh Noooooooo he will be driving Dani  Poor Dani [/quote]

Ere... what do you mean? - I've got to pick her up sometimes! [/quote]

That must be very difficult to pick her up off the floor when your both DRUNK John [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Or when we're laughing at you and your candles Les :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep the slanging matches to the flame room please HAHA!!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Keep the slanging matches to the flame room please HAHA!!!!


 :lol: Very good :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT2go said:
> ...


A mirage? :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Noooooooo he will be driving Dani  Poor Dani
> ...


 :wink:

Dani 

btw, the radios are on charge since 2 hours 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

good, I will have my phone bluetooth and a bigger flask of coffee this time! morning biscuit anyone? or shall i bring some finger sandwiches!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les, I haven't ruled out Saturday. It looks like a good day out. It would be a 380 mile round trip for me, including the cruise, so far as I can tell from MS Autoroute.

Joe


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i cant afford the cruising about due to the pending service and cambelt and new clutch damnnnnnnnnnnn

so i am just at the pub 

p.s can people help me discover what my exhaust is too, looked underneath and no name but hopefully someone may know by looking at the tail pipes   maybe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les, I haven't ruled out Saturday. It looks like a good day out. It would be a 380 mile round trip for me, including the cruise, so far as I can tell from MS Autoroute.
> 
> Joe


OK Joe would be good to see you if you can make it. I will PM you my mobile number following this post in case you need/want to contact me.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pendle7 said:


> on the itinerary on page 1 it says junction 31... do you mean 31a????
> 
> mark


Nope 31


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pendle7 said:


> the 31 takes you onto a59 (new hall lane) then right onto a5085(blackpool road) whereas the 31a is onto b6242 then b6243 up to longridge and is easier..
> i will be waiting near grimsargh and the mitsubishi garage then just jump out when i see the convoy!!


 We can get off at either the 31 or 31a to get onto the B6243. The A59 takes you to the A5085 which takes you onto the B6243 so either way we will pass through Grimsargh its no big deal and nothing in it distance wise.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

looking forward to it guys and Gals, is there anytihng other than my mahcine i need to bring. flask, sanis. flare pistol! 
washed the Car today, gona give her a bit of a buff in the morn. so far my bro will be join us. so cya's all then. Oh where int he services you all gatherin? main carpark, or out towards the garage end? guess i cant miss ya all any hows  cya's tomorrow TW


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really sorry guys, gonna have to bail on this one at the last minute.  
No babysitter to look after Emma and at 4 weeks old she is a little too fragile (and her car seat is a little too big) for her to accompany me on the drive. I could leave her and Rachel at home but I have been doing 60hrs plus each week at work and it doesn't feel right buggering off for the day and leaving them behind.

Les, really sorry mate, was looking forward to this. I am sure the NW gatherings will continue and go from strength to strength so I will see you all at the next one.

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev Williams said:


> looking forward to it guys and Gals, is there anytihng other than my mahcine i need to bring. flask, sanis. flare pistol!
> washed the Car today, gona give her a bit of a buff in the morn. so far my bro will be join us. so cya's all then. Oh where int he services you all gatherin? main carpark, or out towards the garage end? guess i cant miss ya all any hows  cya's tomorrow TW


Meet up in the car park. Bring a flask and some nibbles if you want.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Simon/Chad/JammyD what time are we meeting at the Keele Services on Sat morning?
> ...


Will meet you all on Northbound Keele services @ 09:00 then to save the collection off J16 8)

See ya then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Really sorry guys, gonna have to bail on this one at the last minute.
> No babysitter to look after Emma and at 4 weeks old she is a little too fragile (and her car seat is a little too big) for her to accompany me on the drive. I could leave her and Rachel at home but I have been doing 60hrs plus each week at work and it doesn't feel right buggering off for the day and leaving them behind.
> 
> Les, really sorry mate, was looking forward to this. I am sure the NW gatherings will continue and go from strength to strength so I will see you all at the next one.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Matt, shame but understood. Hope to catch you on the next one mate.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry for being quiet folks.. 

Been just so snowed under at the mo.. :roll: Don't know if i'm coming or going half the time.. Although i'd booked a couple of days off this week and still didn't get chance to get online .... Well i'm here now and pretty glad that this event is tomoz... it'll be like a break for me 

Les lad sorry to go back about 20 pages but just seen the vid's.... christ don't think those layby passing points are large enough to let 16 TT's go past !!! :lol: :lol: Lets hope we don't run into any on-coming cars hey 

Well i'll see you all in the morn... Make sure someone's got there camera's  be great to have some pics especially of my babe now... not really got any pics since the LCR splitter was fitted...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

See you all in the morning... I might arrive on my own, or get sweeped up in the stundies/vspurs whirlwind on the M6/M62!!!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Jammy, i'll ring you on the way


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK you horrible lots this is the day. Get ready to start your engines. It's a little dull with no wind and it aint raining so lets bring it on. See you all in approx 3 hours time.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on guys lets see you pic's and reports of the day. I organised it so I will leave it a few days before I add my 2 pennys worth giving you the chance to say what you thought of it all good bad or indifferent. BTW I only took a few pic' s of Sue feeding the ducks at Dunsop Bridge :? I will pots one or two of them later. The weather wasn't the best but its didn't seem to dampen spirits at all and we had 15 cars plus Shell at the end turned up wioth her boyfriend. Now over to you lot, get posting.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok here's mine
before i post just want to Thank Les for a great event. and a fantastic route. Was great to meet all the guys and gals from the forum, and put some faces to cars. looking forward to the next event.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gutted I missed this but glad you all had such a smashing time!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow!

What a day! What a drive!

Great fun! The Killer Pool in the Pub was fun too!

Not so pleased about my coil pack going and my car gradually missfiring more and more as the day went on, but even this couldn't spoil what was a wicked day! Cheers Les for your organisation and cheers guys for making it such a great day out!

Here's some pics:

Stundies on route:

















Early at the meeting point:









First Stop:

















































One very dirty car! At least I didn't spend hours cleaning and polishing it before the meet though hey Tony!!









Had a great day!

Shame about the Killer!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Instead of showing all the usual boring car pic's :roll: Here's a few of of something a bit different of a lot of friends we made while in Dunsop Bridge. Sue was very popular for some reason and had them eating out of her hand in no time at all. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi guys Shell & Lee here...

Well after Shell spending all day in bed feeling very sorry for herself (due to over consumption of wine & curry the night before), and me being out cleaning & polishing her car for her (Tiffany for those who didnt meet her personally!!!!).....I can quite safely say it was definately worth the effort even if it was for only an hour or so at the final meeting place.

You all seem like a sound bunch of people and we were very gutted we couldnt of made the actual run out.....that said I dont think Shell's....sorry Tiffany's clutch would of taken the abuse as its already slipping very badly. Still least our car looked clean...well come on one of us had to look good in the pub car park!!! ;o)

We are hoping to come to the Isle of Man weekend trip out and will most definately attend other NW meets.

Roll on the next one......

Shell & Lee :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Evening all...

I am just getting over the utter tosh which was the rugby! This was a fantastic meet and I think we all would like to say a big thanks to Les for picking such an entertaining route... even if a few of you managed to bottom out abit!

Personally, I was just impressed to keep up with you all!and I only used a 1/3 of a tank of oil :lol: :lol:

Anyway a few pictures, a bit of self promotion!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looked like you had a good turn out, shame about the weather though.
See yet another coil pack failure. We had one pack up too on our pint night.
I have always wondered this. Are the four pots more prone to a coil failing than the V6?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Evening all...
> 
> I am just getting over the utter tosh which was the rugby! This was a fantastic meet and I think we all would like to say a big thanks to Les for picking such an entertaining route... even if a few of you managed to bottom out abit!
> 
> ...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> *Hmmm, so how come your car ended up being the cleanest at the end of the day than the lot of us and an oil burner at that :?*


_Don't think I would call it clean when I look at it in the morning! Maybe it was my careful driving... UMM??? :roll: _


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Instead of showing all the usual boring car pic's :roll: Here's a few of of something a bit different of a lot of friends we made while in Dunsop Bridge. Sue was very popular for some reason and had them eating out of her hand in no time at all. [smiley=mexican wave.gif]


Wonderful Les. I see you're putting your new camera to good use.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well thanks for organising Les: great roads and good company.  How did you mange to hold off the rain most of the time? :roll: 
I actually enjoyed being able to look at the scenery after having driven the same roads some years ago.

See you all soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of showing all the usual boring car pic's :roll: Here's a few of of something a bit different of a lot of friends we made while in Dunsop Bridge. Sue was very popular for some reason and had them eating out of her hand in no time at all. [smiley=mexican wave.gif]
> ...


Yes Joe some say (as per the Stig) she can charm the birds. What I found strange is she kept saying would I like duck eggs for breakfast tomorrow morning :? I think shes simply gone quackers myself :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why's he crying his eyes out into a towel? 










Great day out Les. Sorry we got split off in one of the villages but it was fun trying to catch up with where we thought you might be  Thank heavens for sat navs. See you all at the next one


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Just wanted to add my thanks (and Richards).....it was a fantastic day out, some great roads and nice to see so many of you again after the last meet.

The pub idea for a pint was great as it helped us all get to know each other a bit better, as opposed to just being sat in the car all day.

Hope you all enjoyed the meal afterwards for the one's who made it.

Already looking forward to the next one!!

Cheers
Jon

P.S No pictures to post this time.........we were going to fast most of the day......which was great fun and what owning a TT is all about IMO :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> Just wanted to add my thanks (and Richards).....it was a fantastic day out, some great roads and nice to see so many of you again after the last meet.
> 
> ...


*All within speed limits of course*


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Les 
You're a born organiser, great route.
Thanks for the effort you put in we'll even forgive you for leaving four of us behind!

 
GB


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Hi Les
> You're a born organiser, great route.
> Thanks for the effort you put in we'll even forgive you for leaving four of us behind!
> 
> ...


Sorry about that it was Sues fault ( I have to blame somebody and after all that why I took her along :wink: ) She didnt do to badly I guess as my navigator apart from being crap on the raido :lol:. However she kept urging me faster faster faster, the womens a speed freak :roll:

Anyway i'm glad you all enjoyed the run and the stops along the way.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Great day out Les. Sorry we got split off in one of the villages but it was fun trying to catch up with where we thought you might be  Thank heavens for sat navs. See you all at the next one


*Hey john since when did rally drivers need or use sat navs :lol: no wonder you got lost mind you like I said above thats Sues fault she was on the radio and wouldn't lert me slow down at all :roll: She's a demon navigator but you would think butter wouldn't melt :twisted:*


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

be with u all in a bit, video u/l ding to youtube 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> be with u all in a bit, video u/l ding to youtube 8)


Come on Syd lets have the url to your Utube vid mate how long does it take :wink: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry been out 

Well what a cracking day that was, the best driving day i have ever had. Linda is ok now ...
The blood has come back to her hands
Must say that the internet is a wonderful tool, it has allowed me to meet some great people with the same passion for their cars, and now i see them as somebody i can call a friend
Vspurs m8... that car of yours sounds bloody awesome when you are giving it some.
i hope you all got back ok , the 1st thing i did when i got back was wash the car.... it has NEVER been that dirty, anyway looking forward to the next meet see you all soon....syd&linda

A few pics from the day





































Never seen anybody post about this mod before (sorry i have forgot the name of the car owner 
But it's an American spec back light with corner lighting; the picture is not the best but looks very good and will look cool at night



















My 1st ever video editing attempt





 give.....watch in high quality.... a try (bottom right of the video screen


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent video!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Very good vid Syd well done thank and thank you for the compliments. Glad you enjoyed it so much and it just goes to show a bit of planning makes all the difference.  The pub stop at High Bentham was un scheduled and not part of my origional plan but it went down well it seems. [smiley=cheers.gif] Shame some of you couldn't keep up on the "spirited drive part" :wink: :lol: plus you got a little lost on a straight through road :roll: Blame Linda for that after all thats what we take the women with us for  Hope you didnt get too much [smiley=argue.gif] when you put your foot down :? I got an idea on the next run let Linda do the driving hey [smiley=behead.gif] Sorry Linda only joking [smiley=clown.gif] Glad you enjoyed the day as well.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sid,

Very good video mate, iv sent the link on to Richard (my brother in law) as well.

See you soon.

Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Well thanks for organising Les: great roads and good company.  How did you mange to hold off the rain most of the time? :roll:
> I actually enjoyed being able to look at the scenery after having driven the same roads some years ago.
> 
> See you all soon


Ermm I thought it rained most of the time Dani :lol: Glad you enjoyed it coming back after all these years.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Great video Syd, sums up the day brilliantly. 

Had a great day out, all credit due to Les and his missus.

The route was great, taking in some challenging driving, great scenery, great company and a great cheerful atmosphere.  
Carvery was great at £3.50 

Gave the car a thorough clean this morning, it seems like I left half the countryside deposited on my driveway.

Nice to put some faces to the names, I know who I'm talking to much better now.

It was also great to stretch my cars legs ( :twisted: ) and feel the car working how it should.

Heres hoping the Northwales run goes as well. 

Will be looking forward to it.

Phil


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Well thought it time I posted my pics. Appologies for some that are out of focus.

Excellent day yet again, great to hang out with you lot.

Good grub with superb value for money 

Les, absolutely fantastic roads, probably the best I have ever driven. I also enjoyed it even more because we weren't hangin about :wink: :wink:

Already looking forward to the next one, I will start to have a look at a route myself and get one organised.

Enjoy..


















VSPURS on the way up. (lovin the new wheels mucker 8) 8) )










An hour too early!!!!!


























































New areodynamic modification on the back of Marks TT










































Get your head in, it's not a horsebox!!! :lol:

My car before a wash....


















....and after...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Great video Syd, sums up the day brilliantly.
> 
> Had a great day out, all credit due to Les and his missus.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it Phil and the carvery, great value. Would have been better had we got there an hour of so early and it wouldnt have been so packed. All the gammon had gone to  Now that was a propper run so I am more than glad you and everybody else enjoyed stretching your cars legs. BTW mines got wheels on all be they 19" :lol: I will let Sue know you thought she was my missus to :lol: :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote: "Shame some of you couldn't keep up on the "spirited drive part" :wink:

well there are others on the road les, and this particular lady wanted to do 20 right down the middle... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stundies said:


> Well thought it time I posted my pics. Appologies for some that are out of focus.
> 
> Excellent day yet again, great to hang out with you lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures all and a good vid, Syd


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thought I would add it to the thread, saves navigating away!!! :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I really really really enjoyed sat, what a drive  didnt speed once! honest :roll: cant wait for the next one... It was good to see everyone again to...

Cheers les twas a great rout!! 

Mark....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to embarrassingly admit that I have only just now had the chance to clean the car since this drive out and I cannot believe the additional number if stone chips I came across all over the front of my car! 

Its like its been pebble dashed!! :lol:

:roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine were mainly on the window, gave the autoglass chip repair man at tesco's some work to do... sure they will refuse me free chip repair again!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

when is the next one? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> when is the next one? :lol:


On 20th March 

Hope you can make it
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=134425


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I have to embarrassingly admit that I have only just now had the chance to clean the car since this drive out and I cannot believe the additional number if stone chips I came across all over the front of my car!
> 
> Its like its been pebble dashed!! :lol:
> 
> :roll:


Knowing the feeling... :roll: I've noticed a load on mine... not so much the bonnet although it has a few but the front bumper... gonna give it a go see if i can reduce them with abit of renovator and then just polish the hell out of it and put a nice hard wax on it for future.... :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

You guys with the stone chips, I recon you MUST have got them elsewhere. God knows how many you would have got and how bad if we had really give it some stick on the Leyburn to High Benfield road :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

was alright for you les you was in front :lol:

Although i've got bigger things to worry about now thn stone chips (and things that are much harder on the wallet) my clutch has gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Annoyed... OH YES!!!

Oh and are you coming to wales les on the 28th?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> was alright for you les you was in front :lol:
> 
> Although i've got bigger things to worry about now thn stone chips (and things that are much harder on the wallet) my clutch has gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Annoyed... OH YES!!!
> 
> Oh and are you coming to wales les on the 28th?


I hope to but can't be certain just yet will let you know ASAP.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So are you popping round tonight then, Les 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=134425


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> So are you popping round tonight then, Les
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=134425


Just seen this Dani and I am out shortly.


----------

